# Workouts



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

How do you guys stay in shape? I'm just asking because im curious as to what people already on the job are doing to stay in shape?

More running based workouts or weight training? What would your workout routine look like?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26409&highlight=stay+shape


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks kwflatbed, i know HOW to workout, i was just asking if some members might share their workouts?


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

if you work in LE you should strength train and do endurance runs. 90% of the time there is an altercation it will be after a run or someone will take off running on you. You need to be in shape enough to catch the suspect and wrestle them to the ground and cuff them.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Go purchase a heavy bag. Great for cardio and an excellent way to release stress. If you want to get into fighting shape then I highly suggest this http://www.sherdog.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=60


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

In my opinion, you need a combination of endurance training (obviously), and train your muscles to handle explosive type muscle movements. Pleiometrics are great for that, but you also have to remember that alot of scumbags are into MMA type grappling now. It might be prudent to work some of that into your workouts along with a heavy bag routine. A skilled grappler with 6 months of real training can be a nightmare if you haven't done some kind of training and exposed yourself to that. The problem for most of us is that we go from sitting down relaxed, to 100% exertion without any stretching or warmup. You need to train your muscles differently to handle that stress. I do pretty much what Marinecop said, combined with sprints and long distance runs 2-3 times per week.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

www.crossfit.com

some people can't let go of "Back and bi's, chest and tri's, etc etc"

If you can, check out the link above. It's not the end-all, but it's functional strenth, aerobic, and anaerobic training at its best.

we don't work in a linear environment, so don't train in one.


----------

